# Anyone else married to an OCD/Control Freak?



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

Or maybe it's YOU that's the OCD/Control Freak?

My hubby (of 22 years) is obsessive about stuff, is strict with routines (usually his own routines, as I think he's worked out he can't really have much control over the rest of the family) he has OCD where he has to check stuff over and over again. He likes to be in control of things like buying stuff/holidays etc. He's a perfectionist. He often tells me his judgement is usually right. He's the brainy one of us both. He won't settle for second best. He takes charge of our holidays, particularly the map reading and guiding us round big Cities etc.

I'm so opposite to this. I am impulsive, scatterbrained, will settle for second best. I love planning holidays and try to organise a plan for visiting places. I'm not a perfectionist, I feel I am more a realist, but I do like things to be right if possible.

With such a difference in our ways, how the hell have we managed to stay married all these years?:scratchhead:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

My wife is OCD, that manifests into hoarding and procrastination. She makes piles of things like she is trying to organize, but it never gets resolved. she makes lists upon lists but does not act them out. she holds the rest of the people in the household to a much higher standard than she holds herself when it comes to completing tasks. she seems to feel like a martyr but she is her own worst enemy, totally unorganized, overwhelms herself for no reason.

is that what you mean?


----------



## hevonne (May 25, 2011)

My husband has very bad OCD. He isnt easy to live with-I cant do anything "right", he has to touch everything last at night, things have to be done in 3's, he brings out his ruler and level to make sure EVERYTHING is perfectly equally spaced, there cannot be one thing out of place. Dinner MUST consist of three dishes, of which must be all made from his preferred brands. He must know who touched what, and when. He also has facial tics.
My two oldest children are now diagnosed with OCD as well. My daughter hoards (even garbage), and fears losing her teeth, her toenails, and freaks out of she thinks there is one teaspoon of urine in her bladder. She has recurring, unwanted thoughts and fears of losing things to the point of being physically ill. My son has a constant fear of being ill, catching a parasite, bacteria, or virus, or the world ending.
It's exhausting to hear and watch-I dont know how they get through the day. Each one is on medications, but they ALL make me crazy with thier symptoms! ACK!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

yes yes yes yes yes yes yes, oh s^it gotta start over yes yes yes yes yes yes yes.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

My husband has a major issue with OCD and control. He also has little man complex. 

Since he moved back into our house, his OCD crap makes me twitch...can't stand it. I notice it more now than ever. 

(favorite new thing to do...after he has just washed his bathroom sink and made it sparkly clean...i like to go brush my teeth using his sink...and leave a glob of toothpaste near the drain just for fun) *sigh* good times...good times..


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you have an update thread, WR? I didn't know your H moved back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

I understand. I hope things start to look up soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> My wife is OCD, that manifests into hoarding and procrastination. She makes piles of things like she is trying to organize, but it never gets resolved. she makes lists upon lists but does not act them out. she holds the rest of the people in the household to a much higher standard than she holds herself when it comes to completing tasks. she seems to feel like a martyr but she is her own worst enemy, totally unorganized, overwhelms herself for no reason.
> 
> is that what you mean?


My STBXW is exactly like this. Wow you described her to a T.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

WhiteRabbit said:


> i haven't done an update. i don't really want to talk about it here..or anywhere for that matter. it's a struggle and I'm just trying to keep my head above water these days.


I'm sorry thing are rough for you WR--but if it helps at all, I'm glad to see you back!

Mostly because your avatars always make my heart skip a beat in utter shoe-lust...but it's good to see you too!


----------



## wroyce (Feb 1, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted about my wife's OCD. Very similar to OkieDokie, house is a mess, she is a control freak and won't let me touch or clean up anything. Kids hate it and are always talking about it behind her back. I've begged that we go to counselling, she won't go - thinks it would be too embarrassing and would kill the marriage anyways.

I'm done, just trying to figure out the right way to call it quits. Breaks my heart for the kids, but they'll understand.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I have to turn the lights on and off ten times each or I will die...


----------

